# Breeding Olive Nerite Snails Questions



## insomniaclush (Jan 14, 2008)

Do Olive Nerite Snails lay egg clutchs 
above the water line, like mystery snails or 
under the water like ramshorn snails?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

neither.
they deposit 1mm size calcium dots on glass, plastic, and thick leaf plants.
those dot size eggs will not hatch in a freshwater tank, so it's not worth
the trouble for most planted tank keepers to breed them.


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

I have over 50 in one of my tanks and I have yet to see any eggs on the glass at all.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I was once like Wood - lots of nerite snails and no eggs. However, once my snails reached a critical age/size there were suddenly eggs _everywhere_. On the glass, plant stems, plant leaves, filter, wood, rock - everywhere but on the fish (for which I give thanks). It's kind of interesting as the eggs will sometimes be laid in a line on a plant stem and it looks like someone has put beading on the stem because the eggs are so evenly spaced. It takes a long time for the eggs to degrade/decompose. I only fight to remove them when they are on the glass.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

spypet said:


> neither.
> they deposit 1mm size calcium dots on glass, plastic, and thick leaf plants.
> those dot size eggs will not hatch in a freshwater tank, so it's not worth
> the trouble for most planted tank keepers to breed them.


so the eggs only hatch in saltwater? kinda like amanos?


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

does anyone know?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Wood said:


> I have over 50 in one of my tanks and I have yet to see any eggs on the glass at all.


The day will come when your tank will have tons of mini white polka dots. 

50 nerites! How big is the tank?


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Is everyone sure they cannot breed in freshwater. I just got some nerites from Mgamer and they are laying eggs on plants and driftwood, no problem. The only thing is that I also just noticed some broken eggs and three tiny snails. I hope these are nerites and not some other super invasive snail species. Please let me know if you have heard of these guys breeding in freshwater.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Yeah, I've had them lay eggs in my freshwater CRS tank, but none of them hatched. 2 years later there's still some remnants left.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Check out this link, says they will breed in fresh water...

http://www.wilmasthecause.org/Neritesnail.html

Cheers, Bill


----------

